# **Ohio BASS Federation Nation Info!**



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know we had our Annual meeting Sunday (which was great). I will copy and post what I sent out to my fellow club members. Also I stepped up to take the North Zone Directors spot on the Board as well. So anyone interested in bringing their club onboard or looking for a club shoot me an e-mail and will be happy to help out in anyway I can.
Overall there was not many changes that I have not already told everyone.
- There were some changes in the Board members due to terms expiring ( I am now Officially the North Zone Director) 
- Off limits Mon-Thurs week of the tourney
- Entry fee's will remain the same
- Format for pairings will remain the same
- Overall rules will remain the same

Official BASS Nation Tourney Dates and location:
- April 26th Grand Lake St. Mary's
- June 7th East Fork Lake
- June 28th Lake Erie (Sandusky Bay)
- July 19th Ohio River (Gallipolis)
- August 30th Berlin Reservoir
- September 19 & 20th 6 Man Team tourney Lake St. Clair (Detroit Michigan) Candia Waters can be fished
Back up lake will be Indian lake, "to be used only if gas prices exceed $3.00 per gallon by August 1 2009


John Terry
[email protected]
419-612-6979 cell


----------

